# Stoked has arrived!!!!!



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Stoked is here if your in between cycles and want to boost test and reduce estrogen Anabolic Innovations has done this


Stoked!


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

ok not trieng to be a dick so please keep that in mind. alright any way now are freaking serious? that is a very large claim to make for a natural product. do you have any info to back this. i would be very interested to take some thing legit, natural and legal.


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok not trieng to be a dick so please keep that in mind. alright any way now are freaking serious? that is a very large claim to make for a natural product. do you have any info to back this. i would be very interested to take some thing legit, natural and legal.



there are dozens of products that do this, dont know why you picked this one to question.

working: its Trans-Resveratrol, Horny Goat Weed, Quercetin & Piperine?

the the HGW standardized or is it just horny goat weed?


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 19, 2008)

Trans resveratrol has antioxidant and estrogen regulating effects and the Icarrin standardized from HGW has a positive effect on boosting testosterone and libido

Currently a little over 2.5 weeks into this stand alone I'm already noticing a big libido boost, deeper sleep, slight strength increase, and better pumps before weight training.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

i picked this one becouse it was posted on this forum. i really dont take supplements. mostly i just do my own thing. this one has a large claim, and i would figure i could find more info on it than other supplements. like i said i was not trieng to be a dick. i really would like to know, and how well does the stuff you posted work nni?


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> Trans resveratrol has antioxidant and estrogen regulating effects and the Icarrin standardized from HGW has a positive effect on boosting testosterone and libido
> 
> Currently a little over 2.5 weeks into this stand alone I'm already noticing a big libido boost, deeper sleep, slight strength increase, and better pumps before weight training.



is it the whole weed, or standardized for icarrin?



tomuchgear said:


> i picked this one becouse it was posted on this forum. i really dont take supplements. mostly i just do my own thing. this one has a large claim, and i would figure i could find more info on it than other supplements. like i said i was not trieng to be a dick. i really would like to know, and how well does the stuff you posted work nni?




you werent being a dick, i was just saying several products can claim that and deliver. the stuff i posted is the ingredients. reservatrol is good stuff, the horny goat weed depends on what they extracted, and the last two are for absorption. honestly it could be a nice part of a stack, or a good libido booster.


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i thought it may have come across that way. i got burnt by gnc and there hype when i first started training. i have not taken a supplement besides creatine in years. i finaly started taking meltdown. gopro had a lot of good info on it, and alot of people to back it. that is all i am looking for. good info people that i have talked to that i dont think would shoot me in the wrong direction. so what you are saying is that the product can back itself.


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok i thought it may have come across that way. i got burnt by gnc and there hype when i first started training. i have not taken a supplement besides creatine in years. i finaly started taking meltdown. gopro had a lot of good info on it, and alot of people to back it. that is all i am looking for. good info people that i have talked to that i dont think would shoot me in the wrong direction. so what you are saying is that the product can back itself.



it is brand new, so no i cant say that, especially as i have questions myself.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 19, 2008)

nni said:


> is it the whole weed, or standardized for icarrin?
> 
> .



It is standardized for icarrin. Here is the label:

Trans-resveratrol 50%    600mg.
Growth Complex           1150mg.
Quercetin (95%), Epimedium (40% Icariians), Piperine (95%)


----------



## nni (Mar 19, 2008)

Amino89 said:


> It is standardized for icarrin. Here is the label:
> 
> Trans-resveratrol 50%    600mg.
> Growth Complex           1150mg.
> Quercetin (95%), Epimedium (40% Icariians), Piperine (95%)



awesome, thanks, couldnt see that on the site.

question though, why icarrians over icarrin?


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 19, 2008)

ah i see that we are in the same boat then. well then i will wait and read your questions before i ask any more then.


----------



## Amino89 (Mar 19, 2008)

nni said:


> awesome, thanks, couldnt see that on the site.
> 
> question though, why icarrians over icarrin?



I believe it is standardized for Icarrin, it may just be a way of wording it. Not 100% sure I'll get a definite answer for ya nni.


----------



## CROWLER (Mar 19, 2008)

nni said:


> awesome, thanks, couldnt see that on the site.
> 
> question though, why icarrians over icarrin?



Actually it is Icarrian with no s.  Typo on the label.

The new labels will reflect this.   


CROWLER


----------



## workingatit43 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry all i was away for a while did not mean to stir up the pot here on the Stoked just wanted to put it out there. It is new and will take a little time to get some feedback on it but most of the feedback on trans-rev has been good. I got a little something cooked up to see if i can get it intoduced here on ironman but we will see.


----------



## CROWLER (Mar 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok not trieng to be a dick so please keep that in mind. alright any way now are freaking serious? that is a very large claim to make for a natural product. do you have any info to back this. i would be very interested to take some thing legit, natural and legal.



Hey Tomuchgear,

Happy to answer any questions you have.


Trans-Resveratrol
This compound is like sliced bread to the supplement industry. There are many different health benefits to come from resveratrol, but we picked it up for one in particular. Resveratrol is capable of modulating estrogenic receptors as well as controlling aromatase, giving it that One Two Punch for estrogen control.[2][3] Research has shown its estrogenic modulation capabilities to increase sperm production by stimulating the hypothalamic-pituitary-gonadal axis. [1]

Horny Goat Weed:
Horny Goat Weed (HWG) is a great source of the testosterone mimetic, Icariin. Research on Icariin has shown it to increase circulating testosterone levels as well as improve reproductive organs, making it a great therapeutic for hypoandrogenic states (like right after a steroids cycle). [4]

On top of the testosterone mimetic capabilities of icariin, it also has some very interesting metabolites. In vivo research has shown icariin to metabolize into icaritin and desmethylicaritin. [5] What's great about these guys is the fact that (like resveratrol) are very strong estrogenic receptor antagonists. [6][7]


Quercetin & Piperine:
Well we've got our pretty sick post cycle therapy stack going here, but there poses one small problem, and that's absorption and bioavailability. Icariin and Resveratrol do not have the greatest bioavailablity in all the land so we gave them a little help with Quercetin and Piperine. Quercetin is used because it is the most potent natural inbitor of estrone sulfanase which degrades compounds like resveratrol. [15] This makes not only aids in absorption, but enhances antiestrogenic activity. Piperine is another addition because it enhances the ability of your intestines to absorb nutrients and phytochemicals. [16] Additionally, piperine may also inhibit the glucuronidase enzyme, another enzyme which degrades resveratrol.[17]

References:
1.trans-Resveratrol, a natural antioxidant from grapes, increases sperm output in healthy rats. Juan ME, Gonz??¡lez-Pons E, Munuera T, Ballester J, Rodr??*guez-Gil JE, Planas JM. J Nutr. 2005 Apr;135(4):757-60

2.The red wine polyphenol resveratrol displays bilevel inhibition on aromatase in breast cancer cells. Wang Y, Lee KW, Chan FL, Chen S, Leung LK. Toxicol Sci. 2006 Jul;92(1):71-7. Epub 2006 Apr 11

3.Estrogenic and antiestrogenic properties of resveratrol in mammary tumor models.Bhat KP, Lantvit D, Christov K, Mehta RG, Moon RC, Pezzuto JM. Cancer Res. 2001 Oct 15;61(20):7456-63

4.The testosterone mimetic properties of icariin. Zhang ZB, Yang QT. Asian J Androl. 2006 Sep;8(5):601-5. Epub 2006 Jun 5.

5.Determination of rat urinary metabolites of icariin in vivo and estrogenic activities of its metabolites on MCF-7 cells.Liu J, Ye H, Lou Y. Pharmazie. 2005 Feb;60(2):120-5

6.Estrogenic effects of two derivatives of icariin on human breast cancer MCF-7 cells.Ye HY, Lou YJ. Phytomedicine. 2005 Nov;12(10):735-41

7.Preparation of two derivatives from icariin and investigation of their estrogen-like effects.Ye HY, Liu J, Lou YJ.Zhejiang Da Xue Xue Bao Yi Xue Ban. 2005 Mar;34(2):131-6

8.Inhibition of estrone sulfatase in human liver microsomes by quercetin and other flavonoids.Huang Z, Fasco MJ, Kaminsky LS. J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 1997 Sep-Oct;63(1-3):9-15

9.Piperine modulates permeability characteristics of intestine by inducing alterations in membrane dynamics: influence on brush border membrane fluidity, ultrastructure and enzyme kinetics.Khajuria A, Thusu N, Zutshi U. Phytomedicine. 2002 Apr;9(3):224-31

10.Impairment of UDP-glucose dehydrogenase and glucuronidation activities in liver and small intestine of rat and guinea pig in vitro by piperine.Reen RK, Jamwal DS, Taneja SC, Koul JL, Dubey RK, Wiebel FJ, Singh J. Biochem Pharmacol. 1993 Jul 20;46(2):229-38.





Here is a study which was done the end of Jan





1: Arch Pharm Res. 2008 Jan;31(1):83-7.Links
trans-Resveratrol relaxes the corpus cavernosum ex vivo and enhances testosterone levels and sperm quality in vivo.Shin S, Jeon JH, Park D, Jang MJ, Choi JH, Choi BH, Joo SS, Nahm SS, Kim JC, Kim YB.
College of Veterinary Medicine, Chungbuk National University, Heungdeok-gu, Cheongju, Chungbuk 361-763, Korea.

We examined the effects of trans-resveratrol on male reproductive functions; ex-vivo penile erection and in-vivo sperm counts and quality. For the ex-vivo study, the relaxation effects of resveratrol on isolated New Zealand white rabbit corpus cavernosum, precontracted by phenylephrine (5x10(-5) M) were measured. The in-vivo study measured reproductive organ weights, blood testosterone levels, testicular histopathology, sperm counts, as well as the epididymal sperm motility and deformity of male ICR mice given an oral dose of resveratrol (50 mg/ kg) for 28 days. Resveratrol elicited a concentration-dependent relaxing effect on corpus cavernosum, leading to a median effective concentration (EC50) of 0.29 mg/mL. Repeated treatment with resveratrol (50 mg/kg) did not cause an increase in body weight, reproductive organ weight or testicular microscopic findings; however, resveratrol did elicit an increase in blood testosterone concentration, testicular sperm counts and epididymal sperm motility by 51.6%, 15.8% and 23.3%, respectively, without influence on sperm deformity. In conclusion, we propose that resveratrol has a positive effect on male reproductive function by triggering a penile erection, as well as enhancing blood testosterone levels, testicular sperm counts, and epididymal sperm motility.



Thanks,


CROWLER


----------



## tomuchgear (Mar 20, 2008)

thank you for answering in such depth. i really do appriciate. i will keep watching this forum to see what happens with the log. as of right now i am very very interested in stoked. sounds like you have a great product.


----------



## dmangiarelli (Mar 20, 2008)

THere is a log of it right now on bb dot com but the summary is here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/s...us-why-you-should-log-stoked.html#post1757502


----------

